# Dometic RM7655L Fridge interior light



## ColinC (Oct 19, 2007)

The interior light in the fridge stopped working while away for a month recently. I assumed that I would need to replace the bulb.However just to complicate matters it chose to come on again briefly towards the end of our trip. So now I'm wondering is it the bulb or the switch?

Manual is quite clear on bulb replacement but says nothing about the switch. The only clue is that in the middle of the top ege of the door frame there is a tiny black 'button'. However this does not move at all so I assume it is not a 'mechanical' switch activated by the door. Therefore is it some clever electronic gadgetry?

Before I go and look for a new bulb, which I may or may not need, I wondered if anyone else had had a similar problem, or could tell me if it possible to remove and check the switch?

Colin


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Check out leisure spares website it shows a switch on the control panel and the bulb is available from them http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/stock/Dometic/7-Series-Fridges/

kev


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Could still be the lamp. A filament can blow but wave about in a moving vehicle and re attach to temporarily create a circuit. Lamps are cheap anyway. I would unscrew the lamp and give it a good coat of looking at in good daylight to see if the filament is waving about.


----------



## ColinC (Oct 19, 2007)

Update on our fridge light.

The bulb does look intact but having failed to establish anyway of removing and checking the sensor for the switch I thought I would order a new bulb anyway. Spoken to Leisure Spares, and guess what: bulbs can no longer be bought seperately! You have to order the whole light assembly £31 including postage!!!

So we shall survive without a fridge light!

Colin


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
I was fed up with this light really dim to the point of not worth having, anyway I bought an LED at the shepton show it's sort of a direct replacement but, you have to take the bulb out of the holder then solder some wire to the LED and fit to the holder. You can see the way the original bulb is set up all you have to do is copy it, oh by the way it works a treat.

Ron

PS. cost 2 pounds


----------

